
Show HN: Real-time news ratings app (Android) - vadimbaryshev
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=app.top.st
======
vadimbaryshev
Hello, HN!

Today I want to show you my project which I worked on last year. I created it
from scratch to production-ready backend, frontend and apps.

Top.st is the easiest way to keep abreast of latest news. The rating is
updated in real time, based on readers's social activity. Service selects the
most interesting news from 30 countries for you and provides an ability to
view the rating in 5 time slots, from real time to a month. iOS and Windows
Phone apps are coming soon. They are waiting for approve now.

The app is cordova based, but i tryed to make it look and feel as native as
possible. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

